# Roman Harvest feed housing thread size?



## PenMan1 (Jan 22, 2013)

The Roman Harvest uses a front section that has a screw-in feed housing, as opposed to a pull out housing like many other component fountain pens.

I know the section threads are 10 x 1. Does anyone know the thread size and pitch of the feed housing? I have lost my thread guage, and unfortunately, I didn't write down this information.

Thanks for any help.


----------

